# lookin for Chesapeake Bay dockage



## sail1333 (Dec 15, 2017)

I just purchased a 57' and need to find dockage to keep her for the spring and summer...on the Chesapeake.

The location is flexible as I will commute from Ohio to sail. Here is my wish list:


low cost, no frills....just need boat storage
anywhere from Annapolis are to Norfolk
safe and secure
West Side of Bay
Deep draft (9.5')

Thank you for your thoughts!

Rob


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Plenty of depth at Anchorage Marina in Baltimore. https://www.anchoragemarina.com/

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## Pendragon35 (Jun 26, 2014)

travlin-easy said:


> Plenty of depth at Anchorage Marina in Baltimore. https://www.anchoragemarina.com/
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Gary


I have a slip at Anchorage and love it there. Easy access to restaurants, groceries, etc. Nice people, good facility. It doesn't quite fit what you said, it's a little farther north, but you should take a look.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The locals will give you the advice you're looking for. I want to know..... a 57' what?? This is a sailing forum, not a storage forum.  We need pics too. 

As to the marina, I would suggest a few other filters. You'll want a convenient pump out facility, as you're not dumping overboard anywhere in the Chessy, and shoreside bathrooms/showers. Is power and dock water important? Some "no frills" don't have them. How about parking? I was at a marina once, that required street parking and it was a real hassle, especially when we arrived and only 2hr spots were left. Finally, since you're commuting, you'll probably want to have ready access to mechanical services. Since some maintenance could require a travel lift, you may want your choice of marina to have their own, so they can tug you over, when necessary. At the least, you want either on-site mechanics or nearby that can access your choice of marina. No one can get to everything themselves, if they're commuting. Not unless you want to spend the first few days, every time you return, repairing what broke on the last outing. 

Good luck. Let's see those pics!


----------



## gstraub (Sep 25, 2002)

sail1333 said:


> I just purchased a 57' and need to find dockage to keep her for the spring and summer...on the Chesapeake.
> 
> The location is flexible as I will commute from Ohio to sail. Here is my wish list:
> 
> ...


Look at Dennis Point Marina off the St. Mary's River in southern Maryland. Deep water and reasonable with 75 ton lift on site.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Mooring ball. If you know someone with a house on shore you can pretty much put a mooring ball wherever you want. See Maryland DNR website for details.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Maryland Yacht Club, just off the Patapsco River, says it has "deep water slips." I have occasionally sailed out of there and it seems nice.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Sailormon6 said:


> Maryland Yacht Club, just off the Patapsco River, says it has "deep water slips." I have occasionally sailed out of there and it seems nice.


Good recommendation!


----------

